# Arctic: Englischer Trailer zum Survivalthriller mit Mads Mikkelsen



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Arctic: Englischer Trailer zum Survivalthriller mit Mads Mikkelsen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Arctic: Englischer Trailer zum Survivalthriller mit Mads Mikkelsen*


----------



## inelouki (4. Januar 2019)

Endlich wieder ein Mads Mikkelsen Film, für mich ein starker Schauspieler!

Freue mich auf den Film.

Mfg Inelouki


----------



## franzthecat (5. Januar 2019)

Das ist schon wieder so richtig Amerikanischer Schesse  und wie immer ist alles andere böse und sogar die Kaffemaschine wenn sie nicht gerade aus Amerka kommt .


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Januar 2019)

Wo tut es uns denn heute wieder weh?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Januar 2019)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Das ist schon wieder so richtig Amerikanischer Schesse  und wie immer ist alles andere böse und sogar die Kaffemaschine wenn sie nicht gerade aus Amerka kommt .


Ähm...
Der Film stammt aus Island...


----------



## floppyexe (6. Januar 2019)

Auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert.


----------

